# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  || أطلق سراحهــا ،، لا تقيدهــا !!

## سفير الفضيلة

│..
 الجمعة ، الثانية زوالاً .. !
 آه .. آه .. ابتعِدوا عني، دعوني وشأني
 سأريكم من أنا .. 
ستعرفونَ وزني وقدري، سأبعث بكم إلى غياهبِ النسيانِ
 إلى حيثُ تقرضكم الفئرانُ و يفُتُّ في عضدكم صدأ القيود .. مَعشَرَ القُرود !
ـ
 كانتْ هذه أولى كلماتٍ أبثّها في وجهِ السّجّانينَ ومَسؤولي السّجنِ بعدَ وُلوجي إليهِ،
 مُكبّلَ اليدينِ مُصفّدَ الرّجلينِ يكادُ القيدُ يشُلّ حركتي بالكاملِ ..
 يُشعرني بالعجزِ .. كصقرٍ سُلبَ لذّةَ التحليقِ في الأعالي و نشوةَ  مُلامسةِ السّحابِ
 هل أنا بالفعلِ هوَ أنا ؟ كيفَ سمحتُ لنفسي أن تسحبني من قفا هوايَ لتَزُجَّ بي في هذا المكانِ الموحِشِ ؟
 أينَ الأحبابُ والأصحابُ ؟ أينَ العيالُ والأموال ُ ؟ أينَ .. و أينَ ؟
ـ
 علاماتُ استفهامٍ ترتسمُ في مخيّلتي ذَهبتْ بي كلّ مذْهبٍ ،
فلم أشعرْ إلا  ويدٌ حانية تُرَبّتُ على كتفي، تُخرجني من عزلتي الحادّةِ، 
 لتُذكّرني بفطرةٍ مركوزةٍ فِيَّ وفي كلّ روحٍ تسري في جسدِها أن الأنسَ أصلٌ في الإنسانِ و بها سُمِّيَ كذلكَ
 فإذا بي ألتفتُ لأجَدَ وَجْهاً شَقّتهُ تَجاعيدُ السنينِ كما تشُقّ الرّوافدُ طريقها على ظهرِ البسيط !
 ورأسٌ نشعّ بياضا مُعلنا عن دُنوّ الرحيلِ
 وعينانِ غائرتانِ .. تختزلانِ تجاربَ عقودٍ من الزّمنِ في بريقٍ مَشوبٍ بذُبول ..
 وإذا بهِ يُخاطبني بصوتٍ مبحوحٍ تُصاحبهُ ابتسامةٌ حانية : ما اسمُكَ يا بُنَيَّ ؟!
 حَمْلقْتُ فيهِ مُتعَجبّاً : أنا ؟
 - " نعم ، أنت .. و من غيركَ " أردفَ مُبتسماً
 - أنا يا عمّاهُ ماعُدتُ أدري من أنا ، تاهتْ بيَ الدُّنيا و تنكّرَتْ ليَ  الأرضُ .. 
لماذا يُؤاخُذُونَني بأفعالٍ هيَ محضُ اختياري؟ أنا المسؤولُ الوحيدُ عنها .. 
 أوَلسنا أحرَاراً ؟ ! نفعلُ ما نشاءَ وقت ما نشاء في المكانِ الذي نشاءُ
 ألستُ أزاولُ بعضاً من تلكَ الحُرّيةِ التي تشَرّبناها في إعلامِنا ولُقِّنّاها في مُحاضراتِ أساتذتنا، 
 ما بالُهم يزجّونَ بنا في مسارحِ أيديولوجيّاتهم
 ثمّ إذا نحنُ أطلقنا العنان لذواتنا، حاسبونا و أدانوا أفعالنا ؟!!
 يكفي ، يكفي .. لقد سئمتُ هذا التناقضَ في مُجتمعنا !
،,
 رفعَ الشيخ رأسهُ بعدَ أن كان قد أطرقهُ مُستمعاً لكلامي قائلا : "ألا تَزالُ مُصِرّاً على عدم إخباري باسمكَ ؟"
 فأجبتهُ : اسمي عبدُ القُدّوس
 - ما أجملَه من اسم وما أعمقَه من معنى، ذاكَ الطّهرُ وذاكَ النقاءُ، فمعنى القُدوس أي الطاهرُ المُطهّر !

لم كل هذا الحزن والهم ..؟؟ ان سُجنتَ ظلماً وقهراً فلا تنزعج، فإن نبيَّنا يوسفُ عليه السلامُ سُجنَ ومكثَ في السجنِ بضعَ سنين
وراح الشيخُ يروي قصةَ سيدِنا يوسفَ عليه السلام ليسلّيَ بها عبد القدوس
وكان عبدُ القدوسِ ينصتُ للقصةِ بتعجّبٍ فقد كانتِ المرةُ الأولى التي يسمعها فيها
 .
 .
ـ
 تعساً لقلبٍ وسعَ ألفَ أُغنيةٍ ومجون
 وضاقَ بـآياتِ يوسف
 هذا ما قاله عبدُ القدوسِ وهو ينزوي في ركنِه الموحش
 يخبئُ عن أسماعِهم عويلَ ذلك القلبِ الذي استفاقَ جريحاً
 بعد أن قصّ عليهمُ الشّيخُ الفاضلُ قصةَ يوسفَ ونثر على جراحِ عبد القدوس الملحَ
 فطفقَ يُحدّث نفسَه وعلى وجنتيه تنسابُ دموعٌ من سعيرٍ .
 
 ..
│ليلٌ يعقبُ آخر
 وهذا القلبُ النائم سائرٌ إلى حتفِه
 ينسجُ من خيوطِ الغفلةِ -دون وعيٍ- أكفانَه .
│ ليلٌ يعقب آخر
 وهذه القبضةُ السّقيمةُ
 تلتهمُ حلوى العصيانِ السّامّةِ بنهَمٍ
 تُسرفُ في اللهوِ، تصدأً وتتآكل
 وتنسى أنْ تُصلّي .
│ليلٌ يعقبُ آخر
 والشّيطانُ ينخرُ فاكهةَ اليقينِ بصدري
 يخضِّبُ طيني بالفجورِ
 وَ يُخبرُني أن لا زال الوقتُ مبكراً
 لأطرقَ بابَ السّماءِ بتوبةٍ وندمٍ
 فترضى عني تلك الّتي لا تغلقُ أبوابَها في غدٍ 
 وعدني ذاك اللّعينُ غيرَ مرّةٍ أنَّه سيأتي لا محالة
│ومرَّ  ليلٌ بعد آخر ، والغدُ الضّالُّ لا ينفكُّ يغيبٌ
 وهذا القلبُ هذا القتيلُ
 ليس يُنيبُ
│ ليلٌ يعقبُ آخر
 والذّنوبُ تجوبُ دمي ،
 تؤثّثه بالتِّيهِ والضياع
 تركضُ بي خلفَ اللّذّاتِ
 كلّما أدبرتْ – لذنب – لذّة
 استعنتُ بآخرَ ،فأجوعُ أكثرَ
 وأستعذِبُ جُرمي
 أستحلي ذنبَ خُلوتي أكثرَ وأكثرَ
 وأتّهمُ السّماءَ ظلماً بالنّوءِ والجفاءِ
 
. ليلٌ يعقبُ ليل
 والعفنُ في صدري
 يحولُ بيني وبين صوتِ المآذنِ
 يُباعدُ بيني وبينَ السّجودِ
 يُمزّقُ المصحفَ في وجداني
 يُصيّرُ التلاواتِ مشانقَ
 ويحيلُ نُصحَ المُشفقينَ سِباباً وخناجر
.. ليلٌ   يعقبُ آخر
 والقُتْرَةُ تُحيطُ بي
 تتسعُ بإيغالٍ
 يتناسلُ الضّنكُ على نوافذي
 وفوقَ دربِ الشّعور
 يملأُ وعاءَ الرّوحِ بالقنوطِ
 ولا أستغيثُ
... ليلٌ  يعقب آخر
 والتُّرابُ يُغطي جبهتي
 يمتصُّ ضياءَها
 والغُبرةُ تدسُّ نضارتي بين فكَّي انطفاءٍ وذبولٍ
 تستأمرني أن أفرّطَ في الاغتسالِ كلّ حينٍ
 وأغتسلُ وأغتسلُ
 وذاكَ البهاءُ ليسَ يعودُ
 .
 .
, نافذةٌ مضيئةٌ فُتِحتْ في وجدانِ عبدِ القدوسِ
 لينسابَ شعاعٌ من نورٍ يضيئُ حلكةَ وجدانِه
 فخرجَ إلى الفضاءِ الطّلقِ بعدَ أن قضى ما قُدرَ له في السجنِ 
 وقد تبدّلَ كلُّ شيءٍ ، فلم يعُدْ هو عبدُ القدوسِ
 حتى مَن حولَه استنكروا هيئتَه ، فليس هو مَن يعرفون 
,
 وملامحُ جديدةٌ ارتسمتْ عليه ،
بعدَ أن داوى نفسَه بلقاحِ التوبةِ فأثمرتْ فيه الاستقامةُ
 لكنّ ..............
.....................هوى اللذاتِ طافَ بقلبه يدعوه إليها
 تارةً صديقٌ يدعوه لدخانٍ 
وآخرُ للعبِ ورقٍ وثالثُ لحفلةٍ ورقصٍ ، 
ولكن حاله:
 أهوى هوى الدين واللذات تعجبني... فكيف بهوى اللذات والدين؟
 فليس له الآن إلا أن يدَعَ أحدُهما لينالَ الآخر !
 صدامٌ عظيمٌ في قلبِه ، أيهما سينتصرُ ؟
 تذكّرَ حينَها كم قبعتْ نفسُه خلفَ أستارِ الظلامِ تائهةً في أزقّةِ الحياةِ
 تتجرعُ من علقمِها المرِّ ألوانا
 وتعيشُ في جحيمٍ دائمٍ
 تلعقُ شؤمَ فِعالها حينَ تمادتْ في سلوكِ دروبِ الضلالِ 
 فطردَ حينَها جيوشَ الهوى ، ومَن دعاهُ إليها .
 ولسانُ حالِه يقولُ : إليكِ عنّي ، فليسَ لي بكِ حاجة
..│
  
حَملةُ الفضيلةِ| دَعوةٌ لإحياءِ القيمِ الفاضلةِ

----------

